# nfs-utils fails to compile

## MasterDragon

As the title says, I can't get nfs-utils to compile on one of my machines.  Can't seem to figure out why...

Sorry about making the post so long, but here is the build log

```
>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking nfs-utils-1.1.0.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0 ...

 * econf: updating nfs-utils-1.1.0/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating nfs-utils-1.1.0/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --mandir=/usr/share/man --with-statedir=/var/lib/nfs --disable-rquotad --enable-nfsv3 --enable-secure-statd --with-tcp-wrappers --enable-nfsv4 --disable-gss --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking for libwrap... yes

checking for special C compiler options needed for large files... no

checking for _FILE_OFFSET_BITS value needed for large files... 64

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc3

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... (cached) none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) gcc3

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-frt... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-cf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fort77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fl32... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-af77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pghpf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-epcf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 32768

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc and cc understand -c and -o together... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... (cached) i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ld... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking for GNU libc2... yes

checking for BSD signal semantics... no

checking for gethostbyname... yes

checking for connect... yes

checking for crypt in -lcrypt... yes

checking for event_dispatch in -levent... yes

checking for nfs4_init_name_mapping in -lnfsidmap... yes

checking event.h usability... yes

checking event.h presence... yes

checking for event.h... yes

checking nfsidmap.h usability... yes

checking nfsidmap.h presence... yes

checking for nfsidmap.h... yes

checking for blkid_get_library_version in -lblkid... yes

checking blkid/blkid.h usability... no

checking blkid/blkid.h presence... yes

configure: WARNING: blkid/blkid.h: present but cannot be compiled

configure: WARNING: blkid/blkid.h:     check for missing prerequisite headers?

configure: WARNING: blkid/blkid.h: see the Autoconf documentation

configure: WARNING: blkid/blkid.h:     section "Present But Cannot Be Compiled"

configure: WARNING: blkid/blkid.h: proceeding with the preprocessor's result

configure: WARNING: blkid/blkid.h: in the future, the compiler will take precedence

configure: WARNING:     ## ------------------------------- ##

configure: WARNING:     ## Report this to nfs@lists.sf.net ##

configure: WARNING:     ## ------------------------------- ##

checking for blkid/blkid.h... yes

checking for suitable libblkid version... no

configure: WARNING: uuid support disabled as libblkid is too old

checking arpa/inet.h usability... yes

checking arpa/inet.h presence... yes

checking for arpa/inet.h... yes

checking fcntl.h usability... yes

checking fcntl.h presence... yes

checking for fcntl.h... yes

checking libintl.h usability... yes

checking libintl.h presence... yes

checking for libintl.h... yes

checking limits.h usability... yes

checking limits.h presence... yes

checking for limits.h... yes

checking malloc.h usability... yes

checking malloc.h presence... yes

checking for malloc.h... yes

checking for memory.h... (cached) yes

checking netdb.h usability... yes

checking netdb.h presence... yes

checking for netdb.h... yes

checking netinet/in.h usability... yes

checking netinet/in.h presence... yes

checking for netinet/in.h... yes

checking paths.h usability... yes

checking paths.h presence... yes

checking for paths.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for string.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/file.h usability... yes

checking sys/file.h presence... yes

checking for sys/file.h... yes

checking sys/ioctl.h usability... yes

checking sys/ioctl.h presence... yes

checking for sys/ioctl.h... yes

checking sys/mount.h usability... yes

checking sys/mount.h presence... yes

checking for sys/mount.h... yes

checking sys/param.h usability... yes

checking sys/param.h presence... yes

checking for sys/param.h... yes

checking sys/socket.h usability... yes

checking sys/socket.h presence... yes

checking for sys/socket.h... yes

checking sys/time.h usability... yes

checking sys/time.h presence... yes

checking for sys/time.h... yes

checking sys/vfs.h usability... yes

checking sys/vfs.h presence... yes

checking for sys/vfs.h... yes

checking syslog.h usability... yes

checking syslog.h presence... yes

checking for syslog.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking com_err.h usability... yes

checking com_err.h presence... yes

checking for com_err.h... yes

checking et/com_err.h usability... yes

checking et/com_err.h presence... yes

checking for et/com_err.h... yes

checking ifaddrs.h usability... yes

checking ifaddrs.h presence... yes

checking for ifaddrs.h... yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for uid_t in sys/types.h... yes

checking for inline... inline

checking for off_t... yes

checking for pid_t... yes

checking for size_t... yes

checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes

checking whether struct tm is in sys/time.h or time.h... time.h

checking for working alloca.h... yes

checking for alloca... yes

checking for dirent.h that defines DIR... yes

checking for library containing opendir... none required

checking whether closedir returns void... no

checking for error_at_line... yes

checking vfork.h usability... no

checking vfork.h presence... no

checking for vfork.h... no

checking for fork... yes

checking for vfork... yes

checking for working fork... yes

checking for working vfork... (cached) yes

checking type of array argument to getgroups... gid_t

checking for getgroups... yes

checking for working getgroups... yes

checking for library containing getmntent... none required

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc needs -traditional... no

checking whether lstat dereferences a symlink specified with a trailing slash... yes

checking whether lstat accepts an empty string... no

checking whether lstat dereferences a symlink specified with a trailing slash... (cached) yes

checking whether sys/types.h defines makedev... yes

checking for working memcmp... yes

checking sys/select.h usability... yes

checking sys/select.h presence... yes

checking for sys/select.h... yes

checking for sys/socket.h... (cached) yes

checking types of arguments for select... int,fd_set *,struct timeval *

checking return type of signal handlers... void

checking whether stat accepts an empty string... no

checking for vprintf... yes

checking for _doprnt... no

checking for alarm... yes

checking for atexit... yes

checking for dup2... yes

checking for fdatasync... yes

checking for ftruncate... yes

checking for getcwd... yes

checking for gethostbyaddr... yes

checking for gethostbyname... (cached) yes

checking for gethostname... yes

checking for getmntent... (cached) yes

checking for gettimeofday... yes

checking for hasmntopt... yes

checking for inet_ntoa... yes

checking for innetgr... yes

checking for memset... yes

checking for mkdir... yes

checking for pathconf... yes

checking for realpath... yes

checking for rmdir... yes

checking for select... yes

checking for socket... yes

checking for strcasecmp... yes

checking for strchr... yes

checking for strdup... yes

checking for strerror... yes

checking for strrchr... yes

checking for strtol... yes

checking for strtoul... yes

checking for sigprocmask... yes

checking for short... yes

checking size of short... 2

checking for int... yes

checking size of int... 4

checking for long... yes

checking size of long... 4

checking for size_t... (cached) yes

checking size of size_t... 4

checking for socklen_t... yes

checking size of socklen_t... 4

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating linux-nfs/Makefile

config.status: creating support/Makefile

config.status: creating support/export/Makefile

config.status: creating support/include/nfs/Makefile

config.status: creating support/include/rpcsvc/Makefile

config.status: creating support/include/sys/fs/Makefile

config.status: creating support/include/sys/Makefile

config.status: creating support/include/Makefile

config.status: creating support/misc/Makefile

config.status: creating support/nfs/Makefile

config.status: creating tools/Makefile

config.status: creating tools/locktest/Makefile

config.status: creating tools/nlmtest/Makefile

config.status: creating tools/rpcdebug/Makefile

config.status: creating tools/rpcgen/Makefile

config.status: creating utils/Makefile

config.status: creating utils/exportfs/Makefile

config.status: creating utils/gssd/Makefile

config.status: creating utils/idmapd/Makefile

config.status: creating utils/mount/Makefile

config.status: creating utils/mountd/Makefile

config.status: creating utils/nfsd/Makefile

config.status: creating utils/nfsstat/Makefile

config.status: creating utils/showmount/Makefile

config.status: creating utils/statd/Makefile

config.status: creating support/include/config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

Making all in tools

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/tools'

Making all in locktest

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/tools/locktest'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../support/include  -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT testlk-testlk.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/testlk-testlk.Tpo -c -o testlk-testlk.o `test -f 'testlk.c' || echo './'`testlk.c

mv -f .deps/testlk-testlk.Tpo .deps/testlk-testlk.Po

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC --tag=CC   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe   -o testlk testlk-testlk.o  

mkdir .libs

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -o testlk testlk-testlk.o 

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/tools/locktest'

Making all in rpcdebug

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/tools/rpcdebug'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../support/include  -D_GNU_SOURCE -I../../support/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT rpcdebug-rpcdebug.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/rpcdebug-rpcdebug.Tpo -c -o rpcdebug-rpcdebug.o `test -f 'rpcdebug.c' || echo './'`rpcdebug.c

mv -f .deps/rpcdebug-rpcdebug.Tpo .deps/rpcdebug-rpcdebug.Po

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC --tag=CC   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe   -o rpcdebug rpcdebug-rpcdebug.o  

mkdir .libs

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -o rpcdebug rpcdebug-rpcdebug.o 

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/tools/rpcdebug'

Making all in nlmtest

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/tools/nlmtest'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/tools/nlmtest'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/tools'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/tools'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/tools'

Making all in support

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/support'

Making all in export

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/support/export'

test -f mount_clnt.c && rm -rf mount_clnt.c || true

/usr/bin/rpcgen -l -o mount_clnt.c mount.x

test -f mount_xdr.c && rm -rf mount_xdr.c || true

/usr/bin/rpcgen -c -o mount_xdr.c mount.x

test -f mount.h && rm -rf mount.h || true

/usr/bin/rpcgen -h -o mount.h mount.x

rm -f ../../support/include/mount.h

ln -s ../export/mount.h ../../support/include/mount.h

make  all-am

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/support/export'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../support/include  -I../../support/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall  -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT client.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/client.Tpo -c -o client.o client.c

mv -f .deps/client.Tpo .deps/client.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../support/include  -I../../support/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall  -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT export.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/export.Tpo -c -o export.o export.c

mv -f .deps/export.Tpo .deps/export.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../support/include  -I../../support/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall  -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT hostname.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/hostname.Tpo -c -o hostname.o hostname.c

mv -f .deps/hostname.Tpo .deps/hostname.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../support/include  -I../../support/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall  -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT nfsctl.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/nfsctl.Tpo -c -o nfsctl.o nfsctl.c

mv -f .deps/nfsctl.Tpo .deps/nfsctl.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../support/include  -I../../support/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall  -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT rmtab.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/rmtab.Tpo -c -o rmtab.o rmtab.c

mv -f .deps/rmtab.Tpo .deps/rmtab.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../support/include  -I../../support/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall  -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT xtab.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/xtab.Tpo -c -o xtab.o xtab.c

mv -f .deps/xtab.Tpo .deps/xtab.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../support/include  -I../../support/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall  -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT mount_clnt.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/mount_clnt.Tpo -c -o mount_clnt.o mount_clnt.c

mv -f .deps/mount_clnt.Tpo .deps/mount_clnt.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../support/include  -I../../support/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall  -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT mount_xdr.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/mount_xdr.Tpo -c -o mount_xdr.o mount_xdr.c

mount_xdr.c: In function âxdr_fhandleâ:

mount_xdr.c:45: warning: unused variable âbufâ

mount_xdr.c: In function âxdr_fhstatusâ:

mount_xdr.c:55: warning: unused variable âbufâ

mount_xdr.c: In function âxdr_dirpathâ:

mount_xdr.c:73: warning: unused variable âbufâ

mount_xdr.c: In function âxdr_nameâ:

mount_xdr.c:83: warning: unused variable âbufâ

mount_xdr.c: In function âxdr_mountlistâ:

mount_xdr.c:93: warning: unused variable âbufâ

mount_xdr.c: In function âxdr_mountbodyâ:

mount_xdr.c:103: warning: unused variable âbufâ

mount_xdr.c: In function âxdr_groupsâ:

mount_xdr.c:117: warning: unused variable âbufâ

mount_xdr.c: In function âxdr_groupnodeâ:

mount_xdr.c:127: warning: unused variable âbufâ

mount_xdr.c: In function âxdr_exportsâ:

mount_xdr.c:139: warning: unused variable âbufâ

mount_xdr.c: In function âxdr_exportnodeâ:

mount_xdr.c:149: warning: unused variable âbufâ

mount_xdr.c: In function âxdr_ppathcnfâ:

mount_xdr.c:184: warning: value computed is not used

mount_xdr.c:185: warning: value computed is not used

mount_xdr.c:186: warning: value computed is not used

mount_xdr.c:187: warning: value computed is not used

mount_xdr.c:188: warning: value computed is not used

mount_xdr.c:189: warning: value computed is not used

mount_xdr.c:206: warning: value computed is not used

mount_xdr.c: In function âxdr_fhandle3â:

mount_xdr.c:282: warning: unused variable âbufâ

mount_xdr.c: In function âxdr_mountstat3â:

mount_xdr.c:292: warning: unused variable âbufâ

mount_xdr.c: In function âxdr_mountres3_okâ:

mount_xdr.c:306: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

mount_xdr.c:302: warning: unused variable âbufâ

mount_xdr.c: In function âxdr_mountres3â:

mount_xdr.c:315: warning: unused variable âbufâ

mv -f .deps/mount_xdr.Tpo .deps/mount_xdr.Po

rm -f libexport.a

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru libexport.a client.o export.o hostname.o nfsctl.o rmtab.o xtab.o mount_clnt.o mount_xdr.o 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib libexport.a

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/support/export'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/support/export'

Making all in include

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/support/include'

make  all-recursive

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/support/include'

Making all in nfs

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/support/include/nfs'

make[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/support/include/nfs'

Making all in rpcsvc

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/support/include/rpcsvc'

make[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/support/include/rpcsvc'

Making all in sys

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/support/include/sys'

Making all in fs

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/support/include/sys/fs'

make[5]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/support/include/sys/fs'

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/support/include/sys'

make[5]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/support/include/sys'

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/support/include/sys'

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/support/include'

make[4]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/support/include'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/support/include'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/support/include'

Making all in misc

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/support/misc'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../support/include  -I../../support/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall  -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT tcpwrapper.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/tcpwrapper.Tpo -c -o tcpwrapper.o tcpwrapper.c

mv -f .deps/tcpwrapper.Tpo .deps/tcpwrapper.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../support/include  -I../../support/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall  -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT from_local.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/from_local.Tpo -c -o from_local.o from_local.c

mv -f .deps/from_local.Tpo .deps/from_local.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../support/include  -I../../support/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall  -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT mountpoint.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/mountpoint.Tpo -c -o mountpoint.o mountpoint.c

mv -f .deps/mountpoint.Tpo .deps/mountpoint.Po

rm -f libmisc.a

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru libmisc.a tcpwrapper.o from_local.o mountpoint.o 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib libmisc.a

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/support/misc'

Making all in nfs

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/support/nfs'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../support/include  -I../../support/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall  -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT exports.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/exports.Tpo -c -o exports.o exports.c

mv -f .deps/exports.Tpo .deps/exports.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../support/include  -I../../support/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall  -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT rmtab.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/rmtab.Tpo -c -o rmtab.o rmtab.c

mv -f .deps/rmtab.Tpo .deps/rmtab.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../support/include  -I../../support/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall  -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT xio.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/xio.Tpo -c -o xio.o xio.c

mv -f .deps/xio.Tpo .deps/xio.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../support/include  -I../../support/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall  -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT rpcmisc.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/rpcmisc.Tpo -c -o rpcmisc.o rpcmisc.c

mv -f .deps/rpcmisc.Tpo .deps/rpcmisc.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../support/include  -I../../support/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall  -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT rpcdispatch.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/rpcdispatch.Tpo -c -o rpcdispatch.o rpcdispatch.c

mv -f .deps/rpcdispatch.Tpo .deps/rpcdispatch.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../support/include  -I../../support/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall  -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT xlog.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/xlog.Tpo -c -o xlog.o xlog.c

mv -f .deps/xlog.Tpo .deps/xlog.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../support/include  -I../../support/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall  -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT xcommon.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/xcommon.Tpo -c -o xcommon.o xcommon.c

mv -f .deps/xcommon.Tpo .deps/xcommon.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../support/include  -I../../support/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall  -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT wildmat.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/wildmat.Tpo -c -o wildmat.o wildmat.c

mv -f .deps/wildmat.Tpo .deps/wildmat.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../support/include  -I../../support/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall  -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT nfssvc.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/nfssvc.Tpo -c -o nfssvc.o nfssvc.c

mv -f .deps/nfssvc.Tpo .deps/nfssvc.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../support/include  -I../../support/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall  -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT nfsclient.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/nfsclient.Tpo -c -o nfsclient.o nfsclient.c

mv -f .deps/nfsclient.Tpo .deps/nfsclient.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../support/include  -I../../support/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall  -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT nfsexport.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/nfsexport.Tpo -c -o nfsexport.o nfsexport.c

mv -f .deps/nfsexport.Tpo .deps/nfsexport.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../support/include  -I../../support/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall  -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT getfh.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/getfh.Tpo -c -o getfh.o getfh.c

mv -f .deps/getfh.Tpo .deps/getfh.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../support/include  -I../../support/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall  -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT nfsctl.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/nfsctl.Tpo -c -o nfsctl.o nfsctl.c

mv -f .deps/nfsctl.Tpo .deps/nfsctl.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../support/include  -I../../support/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall  -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT svc_socket.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/svc_socket.Tpo -c -o svc_socket.o svc_socket.c

mv -f .deps/svc_socket.Tpo .deps/svc_socket.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../support/include  -I../../support/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall  -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT cacheio.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/cacheio.Tpo -c -o cacheio.o cacheio.c

mv -f .deps/cacheio.Tpo .deps/cacheio.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../support/include  -I../../support/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall  -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT closeall.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/closeall.Tpo -c -o closeall.o closeall.c

mv -f .deps/closeall.Tpo .deps/closeall.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../support/include  -I../../support/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall  -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT conn.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/conn.Tpo -c -o conn.o conn.c

mv -f .deps/conn.Tpo .deps/conn.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../support/include  -I../../support/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall  -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT fstab.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/fstab.Tpo -c -o fstab.o fstab.c

mv -f .deps/fstab.Tpo .deps/fstab.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../support/include  -I../../support/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall  -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT nfs_mntent.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/nfs_mntent.Tpo -c -o nfs_mntent.o nfs_mntent.c

mv -f .deps/nfs_mntent.Tpo .deps/nfs_mntent.Po

rm -f libnfs.a

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru libnfs.a exports.o rmtab.o xio.o rpcmisc.o rpcdispatch.o xlog.o xcommon.o wildmat.o nfssvc.o nfsclient.o nfsexport.o getfh.o nfsctl.o svc_socket.o cacheio.o closeall.o conn.o fstab.o nfs_mntent.o 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib libnfs.a

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/support/nfs'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/support'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/support'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/support'

Making all in utils

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/utils'

Making all in exportfs

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/utils/exportfs'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../support/include  -I../../support/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall  -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT exportfs.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/exportfs.Tpo -c -o exportfs.o exportfs.c

mv -f .deps/exportfs.Tpo .deps/exportfs.Po

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall  -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe   -o exportfs exportfs.o ../../support/export/libexport.a ../../support/nfs/libnfs.a ../../support/misc/libmisc.a -lwrap  

mkdir .libs

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -o exportfs exportfs.o  ../../support/export/libexport.a ../../support/nfs/libnfs.a ../../support/misc/libmisc.a -lwrap

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/utils/exportfs'

Making all in mountd

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/utils/mountd'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../support/include  -I../../support/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -I../../support/include -I../../support/export -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall  -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT mountd-mountd.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/mountd-mountd.Tpo -c -o mountd-mountd.o `test -f 'mountd.c' || echo './'`mountd.c

mv -f .deps/mountd-mountd.Tpo .deps/mountd-mountd.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../support/include  -I../../support/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -I../../support/include -I../../support/export -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall  -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT mountd-mount_dispatch.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/mountd-mount_dispatch.Tpo -c -o mountd-mount_dispatch.o `test -f 'mount_dispatch.c' || echo './'`mount_dispatch.c

mv -f .deps/mountd-mount_dispatch.Tpo .deps/mountd-mount_dispatch.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../support/include  -I../../support/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -I../../support/include -I../../support/export -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall  -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT mountd-auth.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/mountd-auth.Tpo -c -o mountd-auth.o `test -f 'auth.c' || echo './'`auth.c

mv -f .deps/mountd-auth.Tpo .deps/mountd-auth.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../support/include  -I../../support/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -I../../support/include -I../../support/export -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall  -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT mountd-rmtab.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/mountd-rmtab.Tpo -c -o mountd-rmtab.o `test -f 'rmtab.c' || echo './'`rmtab.c

mv -f .deps/mountd-rmtab.Tpo .deps/mountd-rmtab.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../support/include  -I../../support/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -I../../support/include -I../../support/export -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall  -pipe -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT mountd-cache.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/mountd-cache.Tpo -c -o mountd-cache.o `test -f 'cache.c' || echo './'`cache.c

In file included from cache.c:35:

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:1: error: stray â\211â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:2: error: stray â\32â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:4: error: expected â=â, â,â, â;â, âasmâ or â__attribute__â before âIHDRâ

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:4: error: stray â\20â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:4: error: stray â\20â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:4: error: stray â\10â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:4: error: stray â\6â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:4: error: stray â\37â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:4: error: stray â\363â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:4: error: stray â\377â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:4: error: stray â\6â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:4: error: stray â\355â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:4: error: stray â\355â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:4: error: stray â\355â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:4: error: stray â\206â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:4: error: missing terminating ' character

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\200â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\320â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\202â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\211â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\204â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\353â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\213â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\313â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\307â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\352â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\34â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\306â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\272â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\352â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\376â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\374â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\370â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\204â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\37â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\207â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\7â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\330â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\330â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: expected identifier or â(â before numeric constant

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\33â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\26â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\274â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\262â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\315â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\345â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\343â in program

In file included from cache.c:35:

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5:53: error: invalid suffix "_" on integer constant

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\236â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\32â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\263â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\330â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\333â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\336â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\304â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\353â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\373â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5:67: error: invalid suffix "r" on integer constant

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\361â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\335â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\265â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\21â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\251â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\266â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\370â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\343â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\21â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\365â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\7â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\33â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\265â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\306â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: expected identifier or â(â before '\x78721ece'

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\334â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\225â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\304â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\4â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\3â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\22â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\317â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: expected â=â, â,â, â;â, âasmâ or â__attribute__â before â+â token

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\241â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\4â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\352â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\212â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\205â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\200â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\4â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\226â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\23â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\356â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\374â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\336â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\315â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\240â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\6â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\2â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\346â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\205â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\31â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\20â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\323â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\226â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\300â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\205â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\256â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\307â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\374â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\235â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\35â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\32â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\342â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\201â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\302â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\341â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\346â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\35â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\277â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\21â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\274â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â@â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\366â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\261â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\35â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\235â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\343â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\224â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\302â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\177â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\304â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\37â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\233â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\324â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\307â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\311â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\256â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: expected â=â, â,â, â;â, âasmâ or â__attribute__â before âIENDâ

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\256â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â`â in program

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h:5: error: stray â\202â in program

cache.c: In function ânfsd_fhâ:

cache.c:290: error: âFSID_DEVâ undeclared (first use in this function)

cache.c:290: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

cache.c:290: error: for each function it appears in.)

cache.c:299: error: âFSID_NUMâ undeclared (first use in this function)

cache.c:305: error: âFSID_MAJOR_MINORâ undeclared (first use in this function)

cache.c:316: error: âFSID_ENCODE_DEVâ undeclared (first use in this function)

cache.c:328: error: âFSID_UUID4_INUMâ undeclared (first use in this function)

cache.c:335: error: âFSID_UUID8â undeclared (first use in this function)

cache.c:341: error: âFSID_UUID16â undeclared (first use in this function)

cache.c:347: error: âFSID_UUID16_INUMâ undeclared (first use in this function)

cache.c:364: warning: unused variable âuâ

make[2]: *** [mountd-cache.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/utils/mountd'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/work/nfs-utils-1.1.0/utils'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 2334:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       emake || die "Failed to compile"

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   Failed to compile

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m 

```

unrelated, but if anybody knows how to get rid of those characters that displayed incorrectly and made these  things that would be greatly appreciated as well...

----------

## Hu

/usr/include/blkid/blkid.h is damaged.  It should be a valid C header, but the compiler output indicates that it contains quite a few characters that are not valid C.  It is part of sys-fs/e2fsprogs.

----------

## MasterDragon

That makes sense. So I tried to emerge e2fsprogs and it failed

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6971 in ?

 retval = emerge_main()

File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6965, in emerge_main

 myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

...(I had to copy this by hand because this part didn't show up in the log, so I am skipping a few lines)...

File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6507, in aux_get

 for k, v in izip(aux_keys, self._aux_get(mycpv, aux_keys)):

File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6521, in _aux_get

 raise KeyError(mycpv)

KeyError: 'sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.2'
```

...And thats all it says, no more information like portage would normally give when a emerge fails

----------

